# The moments that make you happy in the hobby?



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

Pretty self explanatory, what's your moments?

One of mine was just had sitting in the living room listening to my pumilio sing while having a beer after a really bad day, then to top it off, getting out of the shower and laying in quite to listen to my galac buzz to me! It's those fine moments where all the work and thought and stress have made it worth every bit of it! 


Anyone else have some? I see quite often the post of the vicarious parent posting up pics of new eggs, tad poles, and the awed froglet. Share them all!


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

My best one so far was hearing my male leuc call for the first time. I was sitting at my computer stressing out about finishing a presentation for class when I first heard it. It was so quiet at first that I didn't immediately realize what it was. After looking out of my window for katydids and realizing the noise was coming from inside my room I saw him happily chirping away. Not only did it serve as a great study-break, it also put me in an awesome mood and I was happy to continue working on my project with a live dendro-solo concert in the background.


----------



## JakkBauer (Jul 11, 2011)

Oh man I cant wait for this to happen. I remember my aquatic clawed frog singing in my bedroom at night when I was younger it was so relaxing. How old were your frogs when they started to sing?


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

At 8-10 months oow, it was only about 3 weeks ago. It was really awesome for sure (I jumped up and down and squealed like a little kid, luckily I was home alone). Ok, hijack over.


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

Every time I look at them...


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

Waking up to my frogs calling and being able to successfully breed a species


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

When I woke up one morning pised because I had school and waking up early sucks, I walked down stairs turned the lights on and saw 2 white eggs. The male looked at me for 5 minutes before I remembered I had school. It was quite breathe taking. 
I also sore the male transport and female feed the tads! I have to say what an amazing sight!


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

Finding eggs, especially from species that don't breed as frequently, seeing a tadpole transport, finding an unknown froglet (especially pumilio!), and getting a new type of frog, whether in the mail or at a show, it is always really exciting (like today when my anthonyi should arrive!)
Bryan


----------



## JakkBauer (Jul 11, 2011)

This thread is awesome! Keep em coming! Im so glad I bit the bullet and got the frogs, stress almost caused me to rethink getting some. Im glad to know it will finally pay off.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

How about after your frogs have bred and you grew up the babies. Finally, a successful trade!! You get a new species to play with for free!


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Finding unexpected froglets/juvies hopping around the vivarium, without a doubt. Calling is a close second.


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

My best moment was when my first Tinc tad emerged as a froglet. It had been about a week since I had seen him and I thought he had perished. I had a group of 4 in a rock strewn 10 gal communal. One night, I went in to check the progress of the others and he was out on a rock! That was the best. Also was my first dart frog period. 

My mom had given me 6 tads to raise as a first species. 2 I gave to a friend, 3 metamorphed successfully, and 1 metamorphed with SLS. 

JBear


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Calling is a huge one for me. Best one was when the first shipment of benedicta rolled in and everyone was stoked on them and commenting at how shy they were. Then, three hours after I'd released them into their viv I got calling. Unexpected. Awesome. And I have yet to find another frog related moment that rivals that one.

More recently my C. Valley fants started calling (just this morning) in their 12" cube QT viv.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

I would say that the things that make me happiest are breeding a pair, then raising the tads through to adulthood and making proven pairs from my own progeny ( just today I found a clutch from a pair of French Guyana Dawrf Cobalts that I had bred and raised from tads over 14 months ago). I think it's the full proof that my frogs are happy and behaving as they would in the wild.

My other "happy" thing for sure is introducing new people to the hobby.

Richard.


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

Pumilo said:


> How about after your frogs have bred and you grew up the babies. Finally, a successful trade!! You get a new species to play with for free!


i think for free is realitive in this hobby  but i know what you mean, and i hope i can complete that at some point!


----------



## ExoticPocket (Dec 23, 2010)

Waking up to your frogs calling and getting really annoyed at them and then finding a clutch of eggs when you look in the tank.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Baltimore Bryan said:


> Finding eggs, especially from species that don't breed as frequently, seeing a tadpole transport, finding an unknown froglet (especially pumilio!), and getting a new type of frog, whether in the mail or at a show, it is always really exciting (like today when my anthonyi should arrive!)
> Bryan


How are you getting those?! 

One of the things that makes me happy in this hobby is just watching my frogs feed. I still haven't gotten sick of staring at them pick off flies with perfect accuracy!


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

Finally getting eggs from a pair of frogs that you had given up on, and were starting to even doubt were a sexual pair.


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

For me its pretty much everything. From simply feeding my frogs and observing them, to my first flower bloom, to my first mushroom, to my first call I have enjoyed every minute.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Oh, I've got another! Max and I shipped some Vanzos out to New York. They never arrived. On day 10 I got a phone message from Woodsman. They had finally arrived...ALIVE after 10 days lost in shipping! It's a good thing it was a message or I would have deafened Richard! I shouted out loud! Poor Max was sitting beside me and thought I was seriously freaking out. He had his hands over his ears as I laughed and yelled.
That was a good frog moment.


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Jan 1, 2011)

This morning was pretty exciting for me and my azureus. I saw calling for the first time ever!


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Doug,

Just to add a little update to the story, at least two of the Vanzolinis turned out to be males and have been calling like mad. I have noticed a lot of the "male showing the female where to add some infertile eggs" in the bromeliads, and today I saw two egg clutches!

So it looks as though the long journey didn't affect the frog's reporductive organs!

Thanks again for a great frog, Richard.



Pumilo said:


> Oh, I've got another! Max and I shipped some Vanzos out to New York. They never arrived. On day 10 I got a phone message from Woodsman. They had finally arrived...ALIVE after 10 days lost in shipping! It's a good thing it was a message or I would have deafened Richard! I shouted out loud! Poor Max was sitting beside me and thought I was seriously freaking out. He had his hands over his ears as I laughed and yelled.
> That was a good frog moment.


----------



## Blocker Institute (Apr 19, 2010)

Each day the frogroom door opens. 

Intently listening for new sounds. 

My first was witnessing the laying of eggs followed by immediate males covering them repeatedly. This happened on the back side of a 55g tank with multiple breeding pairs of imitators. It was a late night and very much after lights out and I was just looking for tadpoles and saw this trio dancing it up. 

My second was the video I shared with the Alanis tincs.


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

I even enjoy culturing the food!


----------



## AzureFrog (Feb 3, 2009)

I think my happiest moment was seeing my male Azureus transporting a tad, after waiting patiently for more than a year for them to get everything right. 

2nd would be hearing one of my Vittatus call for the 1st time.


----------



## Darts15 (Jun 5, 2011)

Tricolors calling


----------



## poison beauties (Mar 1, 2010)

Id say my happiest moments are setting up new hobbyists with their first frogs. I usually do my part to be sure they are prepared and I set them up with a nice deal as well. 

Other than that it would be the first time I successfully morphed and raised reticulata back in late 2003.

Michael


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Woodsman said:


> Hi Doug,
> 
> Just to add a little update to the story, at least two of the Vanzolinis turned out to be males and have been calling like mad. I have noticed a lot of the "male showing the female where to add some infertile eggs" in the bromeliads, and today I saw two egg clutches!
> 
> ...


I'm feeling old now. I'm not ready to be a grandpa!


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Pumilo said:


> I'm feeling old now. I'm not ready to be a grandpa!


Yes, but you should be proud none the less to be producing such hardy frogs. It says a lot about both you and your frogs you old geez!


----------



## aboznut (Jun 19, 2011)

Watching my variabilis eat melanogaster...


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Also want to add: Watching a froglet of yours eat for he first time...


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

As much as I enjoy all the aspects of froggin, my favorite moments have to be when my grandkids come over. The first thing they want to see is the frog room and all the frogs. Next it's down to the basement where we keep all the feeders, tads and froglets. Their faces light right up!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Lots of good times with the frogs, but, nothing will beat that feeling of bringing home my first froglets and putting them into their new tank that I worked so hard on. Then watching them hopping around and eating flies, and, discovering that they have special places where they like to sleep. Seeing their little yellow heads peeking out from under their hut for the first time. 

Nothing will beat that.


----------



## Darts15 (Jun 5, 2011)

Also morphing your first froglet


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Jan 1, 2011)

PeanutbuttER said:


> This morning was pretty exciting for me and my azureus. I saw calling for the first time ever!


And just like that, now I have eggs


----------



## btcope (Jan 7, 2009)

my favorite is when you spent countless hours setting up a viv, rearranged plants a million times, fiddled with things until you thought it was just right, seeded it with springs, and waited for a long time ... then you get your frogs and you keep them in a quarantine for a couple weeks... make sure they're eating, and look good. the best moment is the time when you go to put them in their real home. 

i always just take the lid off the tupperware/whatever they're in, set it in the tank, close the door, and park my butt on a chair, and watch... that first leap is the best one. you know they're looking around for a minute, taking it all in, then they see something they like and go for it. awesome.


----------



## deboardfam (Feb 7, 2011)

+1 to the first froglet eating for the first time... Had variablis morph out. He was so tiny. Put him in the tank and he went to a small bump in the great stuff and just chilled. Checked on him in about 30 mins and saw a melano crawling towards him. I was like "oh crap its gonna crawl on him and freak him out". Then saw the tongue snap, and no more fly. Little variablis rocked it out.


----------



## Pauliewog (Dec 24, 2010)

After doing a visual head count and one is missing. Recounting the next morning and BAM!! Magically they are all accounted for....


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

I`d probably have to say their little faces looking up at me every morning waiting to be fed.

John


----------



## AzureFrog (Feb 3, 2009)

AzureFrog said:


> I think my happiest moment was seeing my male Azureus transporting a tad, after waiting patiently for more than a year for them to get everything right.
> 
> 2nd would be hearing one of my Vittatus call for the 1st time.


I have a new one... yesterday morning I looked into my Azureus tank and saw a tiny blue dot... my 1st tad, which was living in the pond, was sitting on a stone as a fully formed frog. I had not seen him/her in several days and was getting worried, so I stood there for a couple of minutes in disbelief... that this complete transformation had happen within a week. I was absolutely amazed!  I think it's going to be hard to top that one.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

That's pretty sweet. You may want to raise the froglet separately, though, to make sure it is getting good nutrition and grows well.

Good luck, Richard.



AzureFrog said:


> I have a new one... yesterday morning I looked into my Azureus tank and saw a tiny blue dot... my 1st tad, which was living in the pond, was sitting on a stone as a fully formed frog. I had not seen him/her in several days and was getting worried, so I stood there for a couple of minutes in disbelief... that this complete transformation had happen within a week. I was absolutely amazed!  I think it's going to be hard to top that one.


----------



## Taron (Sep 23, 2009)

My favorite moments are when the lights go off and everyone calls as if to say goodnight and we will see you tomorrow.

Nothing better then that serinade.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## AzureFrog (Feb 3, 2009)

Woodsman said:


> That's pretty sweet. You may want to raise the froglet separately, though, to make sure it is getting good nutrition and grows well.
> 
> Good luck, Richard.


Thanks Richard... I was able to catch and move him/her to a grow out tank earlier today. I would have removed the tad from the pond awhile ago but the fast little bugger refused to be caught and I thought it would less stressful just to leave it in the pond. It put up quite a fuss as a froglet too, it took me several attempts to catch it. It is hunting and eating springs like a pro. I am still amazed!


----------



## ryan10517 (Oct 23, 2010)

i'm still a beginner, and my frogs aren't breeding age yet, but i really love when i'm able to help someone else out with a problem they are having or a ongoing project they have going on. It makes me feel like i'm giving back to the community as others have helped me before. I mean if it wasn't for people on this board, i would never have even found this hobby!

I also love plant surprises! i have an unidentified fern sporophyte growing in my clay background right now, so i'm excited to see what it turns out to be. And just the other day i found my favorite bromeliad (neoregelia fireball "green form" starting to pup! i thought that was awesome


----------



## frogboy (Sep 25, 2010)

I just had one about 5 minutes ago. While I was looking in one of our escudo viv's, I reached back and moved a leaf. The male jumped of the leaf and landed on my hand. While he was on my hand, he started calling!


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

just found 4 almirante eggs, all formed enough to see tails!


----------



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

tclipse said:


> Every time I look at them...


Getting my paycheque and spending it all the next day on viv supplies, because I can then going home to calling leucs and anthonyi...


----------

